
Is an Online MBA worth it if you want to switch from Developer to PM? - zer0sand0nes
I&#x27;m trying to switch to a PM soon. Currently, trying to orchestrate this in my company.<p>However, wondering how difficult this would be to make a switch at a different company if I do not have an MBA?
======
davismwfl
Just my 2 cents, but the MBA isn't worth as much as just getting a PMP
certification or something similar. That with your dev background would be
more valuable than an MBA in practicality and in skillset. An MBA won't hurt
you, but IMO is a waste of energy overall if you have more than a few years of
experience. If you have < 3yrs of experience then an MBA would likely help you
more and be worth the energy. But in reality it will take you 18-24 months to
complete the MBA, which if you just did the PMP and kept working you'd be
further ahead with less of a pain, and probably at a fraction of the cost.

~~~
zer0sand0nes
Have you done a PMP by chance? Do you know how difficult it is?

Online it seems like a 4 day course and then U have to pass some exam?

Just wondering if someone has any experience with this and if they could
share?

~~~
davismwfl
No, I have not done it.

I do know a lot of hiring managers put PMP cert on their PM roles as a
requirement or "would like to have". I have hired people with a PMP and my
feeling for it is that the cert checks a box for most companies and for people
newer to PMing projects it does set a pretty solid foundation. It doesn't seem
like it is a comprehensive training solution by itself, but it gets you the
checkbox marked and does seem to have real world value. At least from the
people I have talked to that did it, the cert wasn't "hard" necessarily but,
at least their training centers, packed a lot of information in a fairly tight
timeframe.

Some of the PMP training centers (and there are other PM certifications too)
have extra training for specific project types and specific functions too,
like finance.

~~~
zer0sand0nes
Gotcha. Thanks for the info.

Some people are saying that the PM work experience is more valuable. Currently
I have neither of those so I'm trying to figure out which one will be first.
:)

